# 2021 tax slips



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine’s T5s available for download.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

I picked mine up Jan 11th ... but did not realise I should post that it was available. 


Cheers


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

All depends o what you hold. 

. I hold HPR, a managed preffered share fund with a healthy payout. But some of the payout is ROC

So it issues its eligible dividend credit numbers about 2 week after all other divvy and capital gain forms turn up for me every year


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I usually start collecting T5s about the 3rd week in February, and wait until late March to start collecting T3s. It is too hard and too much of a nuisance to go looking for availabiltiy every few weeks otherwise. Almost all of our tax slips are online PDF these days but there are a few holdouts that insist on snail mail paper copies. It defies logic why some institutions do that. It is a real problem for snowbirds and other travelers.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> I usually start collecting T5s about the 3rd week in February, and wait until late March to start collecting T3s. It is too hard and too much of a nuisance to go looking for availabiltiy every few weeks otherwise. Almost all of our tax slips are online PDF these days but there are a few holdouts that insist on snail mail paper copies. It defies logic why some institutions do that. It is a real problem for snowbirds and other travelers.


Same here. Besides, I do not think that CRA opens up for efile submission until mid/late February. We will have to pay so there is no rush whatsoever.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

For T5's, I look when doing other transactions ... T3's I'll login towards the end of march to look for them.


Cheers


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

T4A(P) CPP are available. and I presume OAS would be as well
I got my slip from my DB pension very early in Jan.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Trading summary, T5 and T5008 published today at TDDI.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

TDDI has downloaded duplicates of all tax slips. 2 identical T5's, 2 identical T5008, etc to my account. Hope they don't do the same when sending to CRA as it might create a problem. Trying to get through on the phone to TD is challenging at the best of times and they won't accept emails for this type of issue, (I tried)

My wife's account is fine, only 1 copy of each.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

As usual CPP and OAS are last. Still waiting. I think they process it in Chatham ON.

I could have driven down in an hour. Maybe I'll just access the info online.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I pulled them off Service Canada website at least 1 week ago....


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> Trading summary, T5 and T5008 published today at TDDI.


I checked after you posted this, but don't have T5 slips at TDDI.

Is anyone else seeing their T5 yet?



ian said:


> Same here. Besides, I do not think that CRA opens up for efile submission until mid/late February. We will have to pay so there is no rush whatsoever.


And the T3 doesn't come until the end of March anyway. I can't file anything until I have the T3s, so that's at least another month away.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I checked after you posted this, but don't have T5 slips at TDDI.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing their T5 yet?


Yes, I received my T5 slip from TDDI on Feb 09.

ltr


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 10, 2014)

Zipper said:


> As usual CPP and OAS are last. Still waiting. I think they process it in Chatham ON.
> 
> I could have driven down in an hour. Maybe I'll just access the info online.


Mine arrived 3 weeks ago, but I gave up on getting my husband's ones (which usually come the same day or a day before or after), and printed them off from online yesterday. Very strange!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Rebecca said:


> Mine arrived 3 weeks ago, but I gave up on getting my husband's ones (which usually come the same day or a day before or after), and printed them off from online yesterday. Very strange!


You could check both CRA and Service Canada. They don't share info between them any more, so you have to log into each on its own.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> Yes, I received my T5 slip from TDDI on Feb 09.


Mine didn't arrive that early. I checked again now, and I do see T5s.

I wonder why you got yours on Feb 9 and mine were posted Feb 22. That's a big difference.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Mine didn't arrive that early. I checked again now, and I do see T5s.
> 
> I wonder why you got yours on Feb 9 and mine were posted Feb 22. That's a big difference.


Since they usually attempt to generate a single T5 to cover all the securities you own, then it could be as simple as TDDI waiting for some missing information to generate the slip.

ltr


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

james4beach said:


> I checked after you posted this, but don't have T5 slips at TDDI.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing their T5 yet?


Been busy this year so I haven't checked yet but previous year's T5 slips have been dated as early as Feb 11th and are typically in several batches.




james4beach said:


> And the T3 doesn't come until the end of March anyway. I can't file anything until I have the T3s, so that's at least another month away.


My T3s also come in batches with dates from mid-March onwards.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

like_to_retire said:


> Since they usually attempt to generate a single T5 to cover all the securities you own, then it could be as simple as TDDI waiting for some missing information to generate the slip.


It seems to be not much of an attempt considering I have to go back to 2008 to have a single T5 slip instead of the more common three T5 slips.

It seems that for my range of investments, both T5 and T3 slips are treated the same. Up until the first run, info is collected. The first run typically has a note about what's still to report then the other T5 slips trickle in, over time.

Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Mine didn't arrive that early. I checked again now, and I do see T5s.
> 
> I wonder why you got yours on Feb 9 and mine were posted Feb 22. That's a big difference.


My guess is that they reported a bit before that to TDDI.

For this year, my first and second T5 is dated Feb 6th while the third T5 is dated Feb 25th.

FWIW ... there are two T5008 slips and two trading summaries that are also dated Feb 6th.
The CSV files for the trading summaries are dated Feb 20th while the tax package is dated Feb 22nd.


It's too early for the T3 slips yet but last year the T3 slips were dated March 12th, 18th and 25th.


Cheers


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone received their Questrade slips yet?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I always check online about this time of the month for the T5. Scotia iTrade issued their T5 (one each for CAD and USD) about a week to 10 days ago and BMO IL issued their T5 (one each for CAD and USD) just a few days ago. I will do my first pass at my tax return sometime in the next 7-10 days and then put it on ice until first week in April once the T3s come in. I usually Netfile circa Apr 20th.

Added: I have to wait until about Mar 7th in order to get the LBC Digital T5. It only comes in paper form (most brick and mortar banks (not brokerages) seem to insist on paper tax slips).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic21 said:


> It's too early for the T3 slips yet but last year the T3 slips were dated March 12th, 18th and 25th.


Ugh, looks like I won't be able to complete my tax return for a long time.

My taxes are pretty complicated (small business) so I am going to prepare it myself, but run it by my CPA. Maybe I will estimate the T3 numbers to get the ball rolling without precise numbers, as I'm sure I can get the right ballpark and send it to my expert for review... plus the big decisions won't be impacted much by T3 numbers.

I'm also happy to say that my T5 amounts of interest & dividends are now large enough to have a significant impact on my taxes. This wasn't the case ten years ago


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I deal with CIBC and mine usually come in the mail in March but can be obtained online. My CPP slip came in weeks ago but no sign of the wifes yet, that too I believe can be downloaded as well. I am not in big rush to get taxes done, they get done online with turbo tax and usually get processed by CRA in 7-10 days.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Zipper said:


> As usual CPP and OAS are last. Still waiting. I think they process it in Chatham ON.
> 
> I could have driven down in an hour. Maybe I'll just access the info online.


Our CPP slips were available on the CRA site about the 3rd week of January. Oddly though they were not on the Service Canada CPP site at that time.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I started receiving my tax slips from Questrade as well as an email notification. I got my march to Dec 2021 on January 18th and the rest have been trickling in starting January 25th with new deposits for the period from Jan 1 - end of Feb.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I checked after you posted this, but don't have T5 slips at TDDI.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing their T5 yet?
> 
> ...


We have had most of our slips for at a week. CPP, OAS, T4P,, T3's, T5's, T5008's. RBC Direct early this week, PHN last week. EQ Bank was on line, Did the first pass at our T1's last week end.

Our tax returns are done. I sit on them for a few weeks then go back and double check everything. I get a T4A for the princely sum of $ 1.82 every year. Usually late but this year it arrived on Friday. We always owe money so there is zero rush to submit.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Mutual fund T3s tend to come at the same time as T5s. Brokerage T3s do not come early since ETF providers, REITs et al don't get the information to the brokerage until late March.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

ian said:


> Our tax returns are done


I presume you don't hold any non registered Canadian ETFs then? As @AltaRed said, those T3s don't come out for some time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

As I understand it, Ian is a PH&N mutual fund holder.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone receive a tax slip for their TD ISA? Can’t remember if they issue a t5 or t3. 

And does the $50 minimum amount apply to issue a receipt for the ISA?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Money172375 said:


> Anyone receive a tax slip for their TD ISA? Can’t remember if they issue a t5 or t3.
> 
> And does the $50 minimum amount apply to issue a receipt for the ISA?


I did receive my TD T5 for savings account - received by mail before end of Feb.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> Anyone receive a tax slip for their TD ISA? Can’t remember if they issue a t5 or t3.
> 
> And does the $50 minimum amount apply to issue a receipt for the ISA?


The $50 minimum applies for TDWH to issue you a T5 slip for TDB8150, but regardless of the amount you still must report it. If you go to your account on the CRA site you will see the slip, even if it's for only a dollar.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> The $50 minimum applies for TDWH to issue you a T5 slip for TDB8150, but regardless of the amount you still must report it. If you go to your account on the CRA site you will see the slip, even if it's for only a dollar.


Yeah and this is a good reason to go into the CRA account and look at all the slips, even if you've entered everything you found through the TD site.

When I last checked (a week ago) only a few tax slips were visible at the CRA site. Even the T5s that I got many weeks ago weren't posted yet at CRA.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> When I last checked (a week ago) only a few tax slips were visible at the CRA site. Even the T5s that I got many weeks ago weren't posted yet at CRA.


Yeah, CRA just posted my T5 slips (TDDI and TDWH) a few days ago.

ltr


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Money172375 said:


> Anyone receive a tax slip for their TD ISA? Can’t remember if they issue a t5 or t3.
> And does the $50 minimum amount apply to issue a receipt for the ISA?


I didn't see one last year with the other brokerage online tax slips.
CRA's web site had two for the sums of $5.70 and $6.35 or so.


Cheers


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Received my T3 from Questrade today. It was posted on March 25, 2022.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotia iTrade came in same date. BMOIL T3 yet to come. Then I am done with the tax return.

Edited much later: I found that my BMO IL T3 was online circa March 12th. No notification that I can recall.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

AltaRed said:


> Scotia iTrade came in same date. BMOIL T3 yet to come. Then I am done with the tax return.


Received some T3s yesterday.


----------



## AmesDP (10 mo ago)

It took until mid-March for all our T5s to show up on the CRA web site, although we received some of them by postal mail weeks earlier.


----------



## Sam Sun (12 mo ago)

Off Topic: but still ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512116549724913674


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Covariance said:


> Received some T3s yesterday.


I'm surprised how late some of mine came. But all my T3s are now in.

Finally able to complete my tax return!


----------

